# Brand Inspection Question



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

When I took my horses out west river (yes, I live in South Dakota and need a brand inspection to cross the river) But they never even looked at my horses, I had to give a description. I would be calling your own BI and see what they say.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

although EIA is rare out west, still pretty irresponsible to transport a potentially infected horse. Whats the current owner trying to hide ? Plenty of horses out there. Tell him to get the horse legal to transport or no deal. Go find another one.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You have to have a brand inspection to transport from Idaho into Wyoming. If you get caught without one, you can get into trouble.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

First off a brand inspection has nothing to do with if the horse has a brand or not. I am not current on Idaho's laws but in a brand state, you must have a brand inspection to make the sale legal. If you are transporting the mare through a Port of Entry in Wyoming, expect to stop and have them look at your paperwork and your mare. I know someone who was just going 15 miles into WY had health paperwork on the mare but no BI. Was stopped and held at the state line until his wife drove up with the BI. Must of been a slow day. Another friend was transporting 22 horses in a convoy and all 3 trailers were stopped. Don't chance it. If the owner won't do the necessary work to make the sale legal, I'd be tempted to walk away. IF the mare is it and you can't live without her, get the coggins and BI done before she leaves ID and the sale is complete. If you ever need to sell her and you don't have a BI, it's just going to be a major PIA to get things cleared up. I don't understand the "10 day" part. You must deal with the ID brand board and the horse must be physically in front of them to do the exam.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I live in Wyoming. If you do not have a signed brand inspection from the state you are buying her from, a Sheriff can say you took the horse illegially. In Wyoming, the Brand Inspection is the bill of sale.
Just get the brand inspection done in Idaho and be safe, then you can change it over to a Wyoming brand inspection when you get her home. I believe that is where you are getting the 10 day thing. You have ten days IF you have the current signed BI from the state/owner you bought her from to get a Wyoming BI. Sorta like a title on a car.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I live in Wyoming. If you do not have a signed brand inspection from the state you are buying her from, a Sheriff can say you took the horse illegially. In Wyoming, the Brand Inspection is the bill of sale.
> Just get the brand inspection done in Idaho and be safe, then you can change it over to a Wyoming brand inspection when you get her home. I believe that is where you are getting the 10 day thing. You have ten days IF you have the current signed BI from the state/owner you bought her from to get a Wyoming BI. Sorta like a title on a car.


I am not familiar with Idaho brand laws, but deal a lot with the Wyoming brand inspectors. I got a horse in Nebraska once. Nebraska does not have brand laws for horses, thus a Nebraska brand inspector will not do a brand inspection on a horse. In this case Wyoming recognizes the Bill Of Sale and coggins as proof of owner ship. I was told that I can either stop at a port of entry in WY to get a brand inspection (which is not very feasable because there will most likely not be a brand inspector available at all times) or do nothing, bring the horse home, and if I ever need a brand inspection for further transportation of the horse or when I am selling it, provide the Nebraska Bill Of Sale and coggins to the brand inspector in Wyoming. Now - the second way may be not in 100% compliance with the brand laws in Wyoming but a loop hole the brand inspectors offer to make it less complicated.

All this said: Wyoming brand inspectors will not easily give you a brand inspection if the horse comes from a brand inspection area. Some will, some won't. Coggins is not negotiable - if you want to stay in legal limits then you have to have it. Some vets do a 1-hour test - call around, maybe you can find one close to where the mare is located. 
Brand inspection is always the responsibility of the seller. Coggins and health papers are the responsibility of the buyer.

*upps* I just see that I am three weeks late - did you get the mare?


----------

